# Drinking Cures My DP?!



## Edwards448 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys, i'll keep this as short as possible. I'm a 20 year old male and I would say when I am fine (no DP) I only suffer very slightly from anxiety...as in very very slightly. I am more than comfortable around anyone and will chat and laugh with anyone. It really isn't bad at all. Maybe infact, I have no anxiety. It's that minute. However after a heavy night drinking, I sometimes suffer from DP. It's like a gamble, sometimes I will have a hangover and a bit of DP, then the following day I will be fine with no anxiety or DP or anything left over at all. Other times, I get DP and it doesn't seem to go away (have left it for 2 weeks maximum before). However, I remember there have been two occassions where I have had DP severely and have waited 2 weeks for it to get any better (which it didnt), so then I decided to go out with my mates and get drunk. I am not kidding you when I say that after my first drink I felt perfectly normal again. As if a switch had been turned on in my body. 2 weeks on vitamin B12 tablets, loads of sleep etc had not cured me one bit, but this had. Then after I was fine. Stupidly I kept on going out with my mates (it's hard not to at this age haha), and I kept getting it, then every single time I would cure it by going out a week later and drinking again. I am not having any of you on, I am being honest. This must have happened around 10 times now and every time it works without fail.

Like I said, alcohol causes it and alcohol seems to cure it. Could this really be possible? It sure seems the only cure for myself...but doing a lot of research on DP on the internet recently it seems that everyone says not to drink. However if I wait, I know it wont go away whereas theres a good chance it will after drinking. It's as if when im sleeping after a heavy night of drinking it turns a switch on in my body and a few days after the hangover i'm fine again. No anxiety. No dreamy DP. Nothing.

My other thought is that it could be sleep AFTER a night out drinking. I've noticed that when i've had a lot to drink and not much sleep that night, I get DP (such as 4-5hrs etc). However if I have a good 8+ hours of sleep I often find i'll wake up feeling quite fresh and this normally means I know my DP wont come back after the hangover. Do you think this could be anything to do with it? It's really weird I must admit, but every case is different hey?

I have been to docs, they cant do anything as you all know. If any of you guys could give me some of your own thoughts, feedback and possibly experiences this would be great. I'm currently 7 days into DP, not any better. Thinking of trying this technique again. Thanks for any replies guys, it's strangely comforting to know we are all in the same boat. Stay safe


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Alcohol cures nothing. The only thing it helps is alcohol withdrawl, but it's only temporary. If your anxiety is so mild, you don't need drugs or substances, just try some mindfulness or coping skills, those have absolutely no medical side effects


----------



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

I have exactly the same thing. I find a few drinks just shut my brain up and make it accept the world rather than question it. If I drink too much and get a hangover however, my DPD gets much worse. It's a gamble to try and drink the right amount. It's not a great cure tho :/


----------



## Livedreamer (May 23, 2013)

Nto same thing happend to me ive been suffering from dp for about a month and I didn't want to drink thinking it will worsen it but Saturday I went to a concert and before I was drunk my dp was kicking in I started questioning things etc.. But I got REAL	drunk started dancing and even when those thoughts came my drunk response was like fuck that all these thoughts are bs, next day I was fine, then yesterday (Sunday) I got real drunk aswell this time the same thing happend I started questioning things people were kinda weird but no anxiety, then after a while I felt just drunk this morning I have a hangover but no dp even while writing this.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

If you believe drinking cures DP, it will. If you think and believe DP passes away quickly and naturally, then it will. There are many people that will shut down your ideas because it hasn't worked for them, and they are naturally negative because of it. If you feel bad, never think about how you feel, but how you want to feel. It's okay to have negative thoughts once in a while, but always reinforce the positive ones. Always repeat the confident thoughts, and never the negative. Always think DP passes easily and you feel normal, especially before you go to sleep. I promise this is what will save you. Always think about how you want to feel / live / act, not how you currently do.


----------

